
AI Needs More Why - boltzmannbrain
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alexanderlavin/2019/05/06/ai-needs-more-why/
======
boltzmannbrain
Quick notes on Léon Bottou's work with causality in deep learning (re the MIT
Tech Review article "Deep learning could reveal why the world works the way it
does"):
[https://twitter.com/theAlexLavin/status/1126520379927740416](https://twitter.com/theAlexLavin/status/1126520379927740416)

